
Seattle Is Dying - kappi
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bpAi70WWBlw
======
erentz
Has a “enforce the laws” vibe in the first half which might turn people off,
but I think it’s important to wait and see the “provide the intervention,
treatment, and training” part at the last half.

------
spydum
Yikes, I recently went to Seattle and that was the most surprising thing to
me: the camps along the highway - far more obvious than anything in SFO/SJC
area. Downtown was nutty as any big metro but the camps are just something
apart.

------
yasp
15:00-18:00 is unreal. What the hell?

